# So I got a recording mic.... It's nice.



## Kosdu (May 26, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10686384/

My dad got me this, so I guess I now have to learn how to play guitar.



What kinda mics do you guys have?


----------



## Saga (May 26, 2013)

Or you could record yourself breathing
_In high quality_
then become a famous youtuber like that cereal girl


My mic is the one built with my headphones


----------



## Zenia (May 26, 2013)

I should probably get a good quality mic since I have a YouTube channel where I narrate badfics and all I have to work with is the built in mic on my laptop, or a $5 clip on one. XD


----------



## Kosdu (May 26, 2013)

I still can't record anything of quality, even though I have what seems to be an amazing recording microphone now.I would love to be a youtuber, but what the hell am I supposed to do? Record myself muttering? I got no ideas.


----------



## Demensa (May 26, 2013)

Looks good man...
As for myself, I don't have any recording equipment except for a logitech microphone from a guitar hero game, which is next to useless except for recording song ideas so I can recreate them later.
I do have a decent headset though.



Zenia said:


> I should probably get a good quality mic since I have a YouTube channel where I narrate badfics



This is infinitely amazing.


----------



## Zenia (May 26, 2013)

Demensa said:


> This is infinitely amazing.


haha Thanks. I really need to stop procrastinating and do some more videos.


----------



## Kalmor (May 26, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I still can't record anything of quality, even though I have what seems to be an amazing recording microphone now.I would love to be a youtuber, but what the hell am I supposed to do? Record myself muttering? I got no ideas.


You should turn up the bit/sample rate of it up to max in the control panel. That should fix the quality.

Damn you have a blue yeti, I only have a blue snowball (though it is the more expensive aluminium version with omni-capsule).


----------



## Seekrit (May 26, 2013)

My laptop's webcam and Audacity. It's mostly to hear if I'm making any mistakes, but this summer expect my pretentious post-folk solo album to _underwhelm your world_ baby.

It does the job :/


----------



## Kosdu (May 26, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You should turn up the bit/sample rate of it up to max in the control panel. That should fix the quality.
> 
> Damn you have a blue yeti, I only have a blue snowball (though it is the more expensive aluminium version with omni-capsule).



Hmm, which control panel?


----------



## Kalmor (May 26, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Hmm, which control panel?


The normal windows one. Start -> Control panel -> Hardware and sound -> Sound -> Recording -> Right click on your mic ->Properties -> Advanced. You should see it there. You may also want to do similar in the options of whatever program you're using to record.


----------



## Kosdu (May 26, 2013)

Raptros said:


> The normal windows one. Start -> Control panel -> Hardware and sound -> Sound -> Recording -> Right click on your mic ->Properties -> Advanced. You should see it there. You may also want to do similar in the options of whatever program you're using to record.



Thanks man.

Isn't it ironic I have this amazing mic but little of quality to record?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 5, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Isn't it ironic I have this amazing mic but little of quality to record?



I own a cheap condenser and two shure dynamic mics, I feel more so in some ways it's what you do with the sound that helps.
I mean you can't polish a turd - if you record shit on a good mic it's still shit' just captured with more clarity, but look into tweaking what you record, tailor noise gates, noise bands, eq etc. Condensers pick everything up well. In one of my old demos, you could hear rain drops from another room window, made a nice effect though.

Anyhoos, record anything and everything, practise playing with sound, make an instrument sampler, a song, anything!
I sit making shed loads of demos here, nothing becomes of em they're just fun and/or practise.


Also sound properties can be found by right-clicking sound icon in system tray


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

I was misled by the title; so we CAN talk about what mics we have. XDD

I use my singing voice VERY sparingly because I don't have the confidence in singing I have for the instrumentation. Still, when the time DOES come to sing, my last cover song (Queen's "Who Wants to Live Forever") involved use of a Samson C03U. I remember being SO impressed with it, especially over my iPhone and iPad mics. XDD


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 6, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> I was misled by the title; so we CAN talk about what mics we have. XDD
> 
> I use my singing voice VERY sparingly because I don't have the confidence in singing I have for the instrumentation. Still, when the time DOES come to sing, my last cover song (Queen's "Who Wants to Live Forever") involved use of a Samson C03U. I remember being SO impressed with it, especially over my iPhone and iPad mics. XDD



If you can sing queen you deserve some self confidence


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> If you can sing queen you deserve some self confidence



Maybe so if I chose a different Queen song, but it's not until the very end that it entails, for instance, lots of voices singing at once. The other reason I chose that song is because the notes seem to be slow for songs that I like, unfortunately. 

Here's the cover in question. For the sake of the topic, I'd prefer comments be on the submission itself unless it's about the quality of the microphone.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10510041/


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 6, 2013)

On a terribly shite phone at the mo mate, I'll check it when my internet is back, I'm subscribed to you.

My vocal mic is cheap, but with the right processes and plugins it's great for what I require of it.
I use a behringer C1 xlr for rock and acoustic demos mainly.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 7, 2013)

I ended up buying a Snowball on Monday. It is really nice.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a Shure Beta 58A Dynamic mic that I use for singing and death metal style vocals. I was using really bad Radio Shack mics beforehand so this is a massive improvement.


----------

